# Humber just in from England



## jungleterry (Feb 25, 2022)

This one just arrived. .Have not had time to detail .  Our usual bikes are Raleigh but this one was just so deferent . Has the split forks and great patina. The Dyno  hub says 48. If anyone has any addition comments or knowledge of this now would be great . Thank you so much Terry and Tammy


----------



## juvela (Feb 26, 2022)

-----

another wonderful find on your part!   😃 

getting an example with the quad blade fork a big plus

three pieces of Humber paper from 1952 archived here; registration required...






						You searched for humber - De oude fiets
					






					oudefiets.nl
				





-----


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 26, 2022)

Thank you so much . Hope to have him detailed tomorrow and in the line up . Thought the split forks where really neat too.


----------



## Threespeedmafia (Feb 26, 2022)

Very cool, Terry!  Is it blue or is that just the lighting?   It looks very complete and excellent shape for the age.  Great find!


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 26, 2022)

Thank you . This one is dark blue with double gold pin stripping


----------



## juvela (Feb 26, 2022)

-----

we shall all look forward to more photos as you have an opportunity to work with it

member    @dnc1 is sure to be able to shed illumination when he next drops by...

---

btw -

did you ever take delivery on the orangish frankish two wheeler or is she as yet in transit?

-----


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 26, 2022)

Which one was she . The French one


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 27, 2022)

Only the "Royal" models came in Royal Blue.
Depending on what size wheels you have, and considering the rod braking system, you would appear to have either of these two models.....




...the top image shows the 28" wheel version, the lower image the 26" version.
The 'Royal Elf' models featured cable operated brakes but we're otherwise pretty similar. 

I think that you can safely date the machine using the Dynohub.

Those forks were an early 'Humber' feature, they also produced 'Duplex' tubed frames in their past.....








(Images from V-CC library,  1947 and 1952  'Humber' catalogues).


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 27, 2022)

thats great information ,thank you so much. its the royal tourist model for sure .


----------



## juvela (Feb 27, 2022)

-----



jungleterry said:


> Which one was she . The French one




---





in reviewing the image "goldish" might be more appropriate description than "orangish"   😉

(credit this old guy's poor "memory"  😟 )

gear ensemble Huret Svelto

hubs Normandy Sport

brakes CLB

pedals Lyotard

chainset DURAX(?)

date ~MCMLXV









						Helium Dailed in | International Bicycles
					

Hello I know he isn't perfect yet but much better then when we got him .NOS front light and Genrator just came today from France so installed and working .Also we have found another bike coming from France soon .Either you like the color or don't .We think it pops .Thanks for looking . Happy New...




					thecabe.com
				




-----


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 27, 2022)

no didn't get because shipping is super high at the moment .


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 27, 2022)

Here are some outside pics of the 1948 Royal Tourist . Like that name . Thanks again for all the information . Take care Terry and Tammy


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 27, 2022)

wondering if these grips can be correct ?


----------



## juvela (Feb 27, 2022)

jungleterry said:


> wondering if these grips can be correct ?



-----

have been wondering the same thing right from the starting gate...but then me Humber knowledge be nil

shall look forward to reading what the experts have to communicate   😉 


-----


----------



## chughes1 (May 26, 2022)

Hi Terry, Nice Humber
I have a girls Silver Sunbeam. ( 37 38'ish) complete AW hub stamped "Patern Pending" so it is early.  If you are interested let me know. Thanks Chuck


----------

